# 36 year old horse. i need help!



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey guys I have a 36 year old mare that is having major health issues right now. I have called the vet and he is coming out today but I would still like your opinions. About a year ago I had to give her to a lady because I had lost my job and couldn't afford to keep her. Well when I gave her to the lady she was in good health all fat and sassy. And when I got her back after the winter she was skin and bones and had dropped about 250 to 300 pounds. She was getting her weight back on until about a week and a half ago she started dropping weight and since then she has dropped 150 pounds. Over last week she started to refuse to eat her hay and yesterday she refused to eat her grain. Chesa NEVER refuses grain. Even when she coliced a few years ago she would keep trying to eat. So I put her in the stall to monitor how much she is actually eating if any. So when I went out to feed horses and check on her this morning I noticed that her whole right front leg is swelled up pretty big and she will Not put any weight on it at all. There is no getting her to move hardly at all. She is also getting warm and is sweating a bit but she is also shaking to. I'm pretty sure she has a fever but my thermometer just broke today so I haven't had the chance to get one yet. HELP!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I haven't got any advice but I'm glad your vet is coming out! I hope she's ok and recovers quickly!!


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you so much. I have had her since I was 10. I'm 21 now and she was my first horse. I hate to see her this way and don't want to have to put her down. I just don't know what to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Also she did eat half of her grain last night and nosed in her hay a bit to. And she did eat half of her grain this morning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hunter, my condolences on your girl not feeling well.

I understand your reluctance to think about it, but she may just be ready to go. 36 y/o is very old for a horse. The swelling sounds as if it may be her heart.

I'm sure the vet will be able to advise you on the best course of action for your girl. Remember, if she_ does_ need to be put down, that this is the last gift we give them. We give them surcease from pain and their worn out bodies.

Good luck, and please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I know it's hard to let go but 36 is a long life for the average horse. Maybe it's time to let her go so she doesn't have to suffer through a winter. Don't know where you live but assuming it's cold. If they are not in the best of health and older it is hard to keep them fit through the winter.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

It's good that she's trying to eat at least a little bit. Please let us know what the vet says!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with Speed and churumbeque. She is very old. Until the vet comes, I would snuggle with her and maybe give her a few treats. Letting go is hard but it's the best thing we can do for our animals. ::hugs:: Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you so much for your replies! Yes I live in Iowa so it gets pretty bad in the winter. Thank you speed racer I never thought of it like that and as hard as it would be it is better to think of it that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Also I was wondering why her heart would make her leg swell up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If her heart is worn out, it can't pump blood the way it should. The swelling is caused by poor circulation.

I'm very sorry for you if it's her time to go, but being horse people we know that these animals aren't going to outlive us. We take them on knowing their lifespans are shorter than ours, and we'll eventually have to say goodbye.

It's not easy emotionally, but if she's suffering it should be easy for you to make the decision to let her go. I know when I let my boy go, that the idea of him continuing to suffer was worse than my pain at losing him.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Hunterjumper18 said:


> Thank you so much for your replies! Yes I live in Iowa so it gets pretty bad in the winter. Thank you speed racer I never thought of it like that and as hard as it would be it is better to think of it that way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am in Iowa also and we are supposed to have another brutal winter. I had to put a mare down a few yrs ago who wasn't that old but it was so icy she wasn't getting around well and she lost alot of weight. She was shivering alot and I could tell she was afraid to walk around on the ice and never laid down. I was trying to wean her foal but we had an early storm and with the ice I couldn't get the trailer out to take her someplace so I chose to put her down. I am attaching a pic during the summer with her foal and she was in good weight then and she went down hill fast in the winter.


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

She was a beautiful mare I'm sorry you had to put her down. I just went out to check on chesa and tried to get her to move around a bit but she was to shaky and came close to falling down. and her back legs are swelling up a little bit now and she is breathing a little faster like its getting harder to breath I'm thinking that it would be the best thing to put her down at this point. The vet said that he won't be here until 5 and who knows what shape she will be in by that point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You might want to go sit with her, if you're able. This may be the last time you have with her and she'd probably like the company, especially if she's not feeling well.


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes I've been with her all day. I won't leave her side until I have to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Again, I'm sorry she's ill. Hopefully the vet will make it there before 5:00 p.m. and you'll know something soon.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I feel for you HJ18, we had to have two put down last year due to age, one was my little girl's horse, and I was there with both right to the end. It was one of the hardest things I've ever done, but with both, there was no question that it was the right decision, and I wanted them to have someone they knew and trusted at the last. It takes a great amount of courage to make that decision, just know you are not alone. We are all supporting you.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

It does sound like her heart the more you describe her. In my patients (human) with heart failure they get what is called pulmonary edema. The heart starts losing it's effectiveness and so blood coming from the lungs to get pumped out by the heart gets backed up. Fluid starts building up in places that have the least resistance. 

It is worst case scenario and I'm in tears for you. I'm praying it's something random and fixable. She has had a very log and full life. Not many horses can say they been with their owner so long! Spend as much time with her as you can and make her as comfy as you can. Hang in there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, sit with her as long as you can. If you've got a blanket you could put on her, that might make her more comfortable until the vet arrives. If you don't have a horse blanket, I imagine a comforter or extra blanket from your house will do just fine if she isn't moving around. I hope the vet comes soon, and your girl will be at ease, whatever ease that may be. ::hugs:: again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you everybody I really appreciate your support so much! This will be the first time that I will have gone through this and it is going to be hard but I will be there for her until the very end just as she has been there for me as I have grown up. I find comfort that she is happy and is at home with her people and horses that love her. I think her buddies know something is happening, they are all surrounding her stall and watching over her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I hope your horse pulls through, my gelding is about the same age as your mare, and i've had him since i was 12 and i'm almost 25 now, i'm always worried something is going to happen to him, he's missing all but 4 of his bottom molars so he's hard to keep weight on, it's so hard to watch our best friend start to go down hill, i really hope it's not pulmonary edema or congestive heart failure, both can cause excess fluid build up, I'll be thinking of you guys today


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Hugs and prayers sent. I know that I'll eventually have to do that to my guys...just hopefully a long way down the road. I'm glad that you're there with her and able to spend time with her no matter what the outcome. Both of you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Thinking of you and your mare.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and your horse


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm out sitting with her. I brought out some lavender oil to try to help her relax a little. Hopefully it will help some
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Sending hugs and prayers for both of you...


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I had to put down my granddaughter first barrel horse last year and it is very hard. We have two older geldings right now and I dread the day for them.
My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

thinking of you and your mare.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thinking about you and your horse-we all know that time will come, and dread it. Same with my dogs. They do usually let you know it is time but it still hurts. **hugs** Hope the vet gets there soon......


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Hugs and I will think of you and your friend
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

: ( Sending you guys my thoughts.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry that you must go through this. I really do wish you and your mare the best. Many hugs. You are both in my thoughts. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you so much you guys! The vet still hasn't gotten here yet. But the lavender helped and I also gave her the bach flower remedy called star of Bethlehem. Combined they have helped relax her so I'm very glad its helped. I'm just trying to keep her comfortable until the vet gets here. I've been grooming her and just been sitting there talking to her. I've been out there most of the day since she gets nervous when I'm not in her sights.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you....Be strong for her and yourself....you will get through this.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

You and your beloved mare are in my thoughts. I read this whole thread and had tears in my eyes :hug:

She lived a very long life! I am sorry you have to make this decision.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Has there been any update and I missed it? I hope everything is ok!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Hoping for the best. Hugs to you and to your beautiful brave mare. She has been blessed for the last part of her life to have someone as good as you to care for her. There is no doubt in my mind that horses do appreciate their owners that are good to them, and she has had an awesome owner.


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Well the vet came out. He went down and looked at her, took her temp asked some questions. It was very obvious that she is in pain. He asked what I wanted to do and I flat out told him that I don't want her to suffer anymore and that I think the right thing to do would be to put her to sleep. What do you guys think that he said??? He said ok well we will wait 48 hours. WHAT! I was in shock I couldn't even say anything. So my dad just freaking agreed with him. So he went down to the stall gave her 3 shot an antibiotic, something for the swelling in her leg and one other one that he didn't even tell me what it was. And not even 2 minutes after he gave her the shots chesa FREAKS. Starts shaking even harder than what she was before, starts sweating more, flies backwards to the back of the stall and is breathing harder than she was before. And what Exactly do you guys think that he does? Well call me in 48 hours! And just leaves. I'm about to go aftert him and freak but chesa is nickering at me and looking for me. So to sum it up chesa is drenched in sweat and shaking right now and I'm just freaking out. I'm calling a vet first thing in the morning to come out and put her to sleep. All this vet has done is make things worse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. I really hope that she is able to calm down and find a peaceful ending. I would never call that vet again.


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you. Believe me his number is already deleted from my phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

That makes no sense to me ( I would be getting a different vet)...I'm so sorry for you and your girl. This is a sad a and stressful time. I'll keep you both in my prayers. Keep doing what you are doing by keeping her comfortable and giving her company...


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm horrified that you would have to be put through that when you are already going through so much. I would definitely make sure never to use that vet again, and I hope you can have a nicer, smarter vet in the morning. Great big hugs for you and your mare, I'll keep checking this thread for updates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zaudika (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. Maybe you'd be able to get another one out tonight? I dont know though.  The bill he gave your Dad or whomever make sure you hold onto cause it'll tell the other vet what he gave her. 

Stay with her all you can and provide love. I know you are. You have a lot of people thinking of you and sending you strong and warm thoughts.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I feel so bad for you and your horse....the vet should have gone with your wishes. He knows how old your horse is and what she is going through....definately call a new vet this one sounds like he barely knows squat. Phantom and I are sending prayers for you and Chesa


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness how awful!


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you so much you guys! We will not be calling that vet again. We couldn't find a vet this late so I'm going to get up first thing and look for one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow, I feel bad for your horse.....do you think maybe he thought she might have a chance to recover?? {{{ Hugs }}}


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Honestly I'm not sure. I have thought of that but I don't really see how because she looks miserable. But I guess you never know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Did he even take into account her age? No fluids given to her either, even though she's probably quite dehydrated? Dang...that just makes me really mad, and sad at the same time!!! 

I hope you can find a good understanding vet to help you and your mare...My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Well the whole 20 or 25 minutes he was here all he said about her age was some senior horses will get liver problems. He didn't even give us an idea of what could be wrong with her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm keeping you and your girl in my thoughts tonight. I have 2 that are 30 and 31 and know that the time will come someday for me to be making these type of decisions. I wonder if the vet gave her something like a painkiller or diuretic or something to help her heart beat stronger? In people, the two things that can be done are to give a diuretic to reduce the fluid load (e.g., make her kidneys remove some excess fluid from her circulatory system). This will remove some of the swelling and also make it so that her heart doesn't have to work so hard. The second thing that doctors use is to give people something to make the heart beats more efficient and strong, moving the blood better. If she's sweating, it might be because of pain, too, especially if the sweating is on her neck and shoulders. 

Your new vet should be able to explain what the old vet did....certainly the vet needs to help you understand what your girl's condition is, and what the changes are for her to recover. 

Good luck tomorrow, we're all thinking of you both, and keep us posted!


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

I wouldn't mind betting the vet had had a long day and just wanted to go home. He also could have been unprepaired for euthenasia, so stalled you. I thought his service to you was terrible whatever the reason and my thoughts and prayers are with you, tomorrow is a new day and will bring a new vet that will hopefully give you answers.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

this may sound very wrong..but if another vet cant come out can your dad put her down for you?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. I am almost afraid to ask, but is there any updates?

Ending an animals life, if it comes to that, is about the hardest thing we can do, I just had to put my much loved dog to sleep about 3 weeks ago, and it is still as raw as if it were today. 

I am so terribly sorry for you.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

I am sure hoping that the next vet you have out there takes the time to talk to you about what your mare is going through and how he/she plans on helping her through it. I had to put my mare down almost 20 years ago and every time I think of it I still cry... it's a hurt that NEVER goes away.. at least for me. Seriously talk about what's going on with your mare with the vet... if they're worth it they will take the time to explain the possible problems and solutions you and your mare have. If they can't be bothered to involve you then I'd find another... I sure hope your mare is able to recover and you don't have to deal with losing a good friend but if you do just remember that you are doing what's best for her... even if it does hurt a whole lot for you. I know that's little comfort but it's all that I can offer at this point. 

Sending your mare healing vibes ~~~~~~~ and huggles for you


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Hunterjumper18 said:


> Well the whole 20 or 25 minutes he was here all he said about her age was some senior horses will get liver problems. He didn't even give us an idea of what could be wrong with her
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That would P me off. I always ask questions. I don't care how stupid I sound but your paying for his services and its you horse your worried about. I think you have the right to know what your vet thinks. Why he didn't do what you requested last night is beyond me. Why charge you for coming out giving her two unknown shots and prolonging her misery. Now again another vet needs to be called out and go thru this again. I don't get it. No matter, I feel for you and your mare. I hope she will be at ease soon. Still thinking of you and wishing the best. Prayers and hugs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I am so sorry that your vet handled it that way. My vet was crying with me as she put my mare down. I'll be thinking of you today. Hope you have no other complications


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

This is just so wrong! How can he possibly help her if he doesn't know what's wrong? Maybe she has some sort of infection and the antibiotics will help, but really - couldn't he have drawn blood, given her some fluids and given her something to make her more comfortable until he had a good diagnosis if he wasn't willing to put her down for you?

Oh sweetie, my heart aches for you, and I am so mad for you! The one time we were so sure we were going to have to put a horse down, the vet asked us to give him time to make sure it was necessary - but he at least took the time to make sure we understood what we were dealing with - and he also took the time to make the horse more comfortable - including giving the poor horse a bath with medicated cleanser to get him clean all the way down to the skin so he could see exactly what he was dealing with there. Explaining all the time exactly what he was doing and why.

I think I'll keep my vet, and hope you find one just as good at explaining all the why's and wherefores!

ETA: The vet only needed an hour or so for the bloodwork to come back before we needed to make any decision. Needless to say, our guy is still with us, but has to be on an alfalfa free diet.


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Well I got up at 6 and checked on her. She is moving around and eating a little but she still can't really use that front leg. she is still pretty much the same. We got a hold of some vets and the earliest time any of them can come out is tomorrow morning at 8 so that's when we are going to put my baby doll to sleep. I have 3 people trying to tell me how to handle this and its hard when we talk about it but I know I'm making the right decision by stopping her suffering. My sister keeps trying to get me to try to get her through the winter but I know she probably wouldn't make it through the winter. She has no fat on her at all and her blanket would only help so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm so glad you found a different vet, hopefully this one will be more understanding. You'll be in my thought and prayers


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm glad you got a different vet....Just spend as much time with her as you can grooming her give her her favorite treats...I've never had to put my horse down but I was with my old BO when she put her's down...it was sad but it felt like a weight was lifted because it was the right thing to do. I have however put other pets to sleep that I had for a long time...my dog Sammy I had for 16 years and she was 19 when we put her down because of cancer...and my cat Skitz we put him down when he was 18 also due to cancer...I know how you feel but as someone else (I believe it was SpeedRacer) said it is the last gift of love we can give them. And I'm sure if you need to talk to anyone there are a lot of kind hearted people on this forum whom you can PM. ~hugs and prayers your way~


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hunter, _nobody_ can make a decision like this for you. Don't let what anyone else is saying get to you. She's not their horse, she's yours. You know her better than anyone. If _you_ think it's time to say goodbye, then it is.

I hate to bring up such an indelicate subject, but can she be buried on your property or will you be required to have her hauled away? If she can be buried, you'll need to get hold of a backhoe operator so he can dig the hole for you today. You don't want your girl's body laying out in the field so the scavengers can get at it.

I commend you for thinking ahead, and knowing that she most likely wouldn't survive another harsh winter. Better a week too soon than a day too late.


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you everybody so much. You guys have helped me out greatly. What you said speed racer helped me put all of this in perspective. I know that I'm doing the right thing for her as hard as it is. We are able to bury her on our property. Our neighbor has offered to come over shortly after the vet leaves to bury her for us. She will be up on top of our hill that overlooks our property so she can watch over us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hunter, I've been through it. I laid my heart horse to rest 3 1/2 years ago. Something like that, you never forget.

My deepest condolences to you. I know what you're going through. It's not easy, but it's _right_.

Remember to take some of her tail hair. You might not want it now, but you're going to want it later. Trust me on this. I had a lovely bracelet made with some of my boy's tail hair. I wear it almost constantly.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad you have a way to bury her on site.

It can be very difficult to find a backhoe operator with short notice.



If your horse wears shoes I recommend you have someone pull them for you after she is gone. Like the tail hair, you might not want it right them but i the future you might think of a good use for them.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

I am so upset for you right now! I can't believe that vet didn't take the time to figure anything out. I can sympathize with it being the end of the day, but a good vet who really cares about the animal would (hopefully) do everything in their power to help.
I second the tail hairs and the shoes.... even if you just get one shoe (if she's wearing any). There are people that make beautiful things out of horse hair, and you can hang a shoe on your barn. At my trainer's old barn there was a shoe at the end going to the arena, and it was a tradition to touch it for luck walking out there. You could do something like that.
Again, my thoughts are with you and your mare. :hug:


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Hunter, you have had such good advice from caring people on this forum, I know how hard this can be, we had to pts my daughters horse exactly 1yr ago, my horse exactly 2yrs ago and 2.5yrs ago my other daughters horse. My vet cried with me too, we took hair and put it into frames with pictures of the horses. 20yrs ago I had to put down my horse that resced me, I cry about all of them still at any time. the pain is hard to go through letting them go, like said before though it is the last gift we can give them, after all they have given us.


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

my thoughts and prayers are still with you.


----------



## Ayia (Nov 14, 2010)

Its hard I had a horse since I was 5, she lived to be 32, I am not saying its the end for her, but you may want to consider it, sometimes you have to look inside yourself and say can i let her live like this? Its hard, and it will tear you up, I have to do it twice in my life, its very hard, just know that your not alone and whatever your desicion is everyone that loves and cares about you will stand by it


----------



## Ayia (Nov 14, 2010)

You did the right thing honey, shes in a better place  and she will always love you. And just know that you can always visit her and chat with her if need be. And no matter where you are shes there too, and I swear to this day, sometimes I know when my boy Yankee is back with me, when I am out competeing its like he gives my horse a extra nudge saying do it for her. Shes always there around you, and maybe one day you will own another horse that will be a spitting image and personality of her and then youll know you have your friend back with you once again. Horses never leave us, there memories live on


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Hunter, I commend you for this decision for your long time friend. It is always hard to PTS a lifelong companion and the final decision is yours and yours alone.
. You are looking at HER quality of life, Her pain and making the decision for HER. She will not be in pain any longer. Yet, the decision you are making is for HER, you are not trying to do things to make her live longer for you and avoid your pain. To many people avoid making a final decision because the human can't stand the thought of losing a friend, yet the animal has already let you know its time to go.
My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I wholeheartedly agree with WyomingGrandma. I hope that when the vet comes out tomorrow morning they will be more verbal, more helpful and ultimately put your decision and your mare's condition at the forefront of his or her practice.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so sorry that you are going through this, and that you have to wait until tomorrow morning, but at least you found a new vet. I think it is great that you are preparing yourself for the really hard decision, but I think you also need to be prepared to listen to what the new vet says about it. 
I am thinking of you.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have been following your threads since the beginning. Is there any new info on how she's doing? how are you doing? my heart goes out to you. I honestly have so much sadness for you both. Dealing with putting down a horse is one thing, but prolonging it as well. You obviously care very much for this girl, and I will agree, from what you've described and from her age, I stand with you with your decision.

Good luck sweety.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Just read this whole thread. I am so very sorry for everything that you have had to go threw with this. It is a very tough decision to begin with and it has only been made harder for you. Glad that you quickly found a new vet! Unfortunately, this is how most of my past experiences with vets have been so I can sympathize - Hang in there! Take comfort in knowing that you're love and care has aided your beautiful girl in a very long, happy and comfortable life. She has had a nice full life and you cannot feel shame in that. Give her a lot of hugs and kisses.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

my heart goes out to you and may she rest happy


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

I hope things turn out for the best for you and your mare. It is horrible that you and her have to go through all of this  Post some pics of your sweet girl!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hunterjumper18 said:


> Well I got up at 6 and checked on her. She is moving around and eating a little but she still can't really use that front leg. she is still pretty much the same. We got a hold of some vets and the earliest time any of them can come out is tomorrow morning at 8 so that's when we are going to put my baby doll to sleep. I have 3 people trying to tell me how to handle this and its hard when we talk about it but I know I'm making the right decision by stopping her suffering. My sister keeps trying to get me to try to get her through the winter but I know she probably wouldn't make it through the winter. She has no fat on her at all and her blanket would only help so much.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
It sounds like you are doing the right thing Hunterjumper.
I know,I know it is hard to put an animal to sleep. I think your girl understands that it is her time to go and you comfort each other. I am soo very very sorry that this time had to come but ending her suffering would be the best and it's good to see that you recoginze that it wouldn't be fair to her to go through the winter at her age and health. You are very brave. I don't think I could do it.
Give your girl hugs for me.


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey guys. Little update for you. I had my dad check on her for me since I had to go to work or I would have gotten written up for being gone another day. But she is pretty much the same her legs are a little more swelled up now and I think she is getting more scared and or more in pain because she wouldn't even make an effort to go up to him. I'm really the only one that she will respond to now. I work second shift so I don't get home until midnight and my dad had to work at 5 so its pretty much killing me not being there for her and having her there alone. 2 and a half hours to go ugh! I think I might stay in the stall with her tonight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Poor girl. That might be a good idea to stay with her, so long as you don't think she will trample you. Again, I'm sorry this is happening. =[
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Still have you and your girl in my thoughts...I hope things go as smoothly as they possibly can when you are finally able to put her to rest...


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this.  I, too, have lost horses and I can sympathize with you. You are doing the right thing, though. The hardest part of having horses is having to let them go and I commend you for being there for her.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

all my thoughts are with you!! I have just read this whole post. Please do keep updating it. I had to have my 11 month old foal put to sleep last winter as he contracted silent pnuemonia it was the most herrendous thing i had to do but thankfully we buried him at our farm and i still go sit with him. lots of hugs for you and your mare!


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you guys. We are currently waiting for the vet to get here. We only have an hour left. Its hard to think about but even more I know that its the right thing to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your girl. Give her a hug for me and remember all the happy times you've had with her. Also remember that horses live in the here and now, and right now you are together - that's all that matters...


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

I wanted to thank you all for your words of kindness. You all have truly helped me get through all of this. Chesa is now in a better place and her suffering is gone. Our neighbor came down and buried her for us. It was horrible to watch but I was there for her and that's all that matters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My deepest condolences, Hunter.

You done good.

Godspeed, good horse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Godspeed Chesa.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Tears as I read this, knowing how hard this was for you. You are a brave horsewoman, HJ18, to put your girl first. You gave her the greatest gift, out of love and kindness, as SpeedRacer and WyomingGrandma said. She deserved no less from you, trusted you to be there for her when she needed the tough decisions to be made, and you honored that trust by your actions. Be at peace with this decision and may you smile through your tears as you remember the happy times.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

My deepest sympathy. Your in my prayers!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry for your loss : (


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

thank you. I'm sorry that I don't have any pictures up yet they are all on my old computer and I'm having a hard time getting them. I will have some up at some point
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

You did the right thing, love. *hugs* I'm sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Be proud that you were a true friend and steward when she needed you most.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. You did the right thing and she is at peace now.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You're an exceptionally brave person and the best horseperson. I am glad you had a better vet today. Big thanks to your neighbor for being there for you. 

You're in our thoughts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss of a dear friend. She lived a long and happy life with you, and will continue to live on in your heart and mind. Wishing you strength to get through this hard time in your life. Hugs and Prayers.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. You did the right thing....she is no longer suffering.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. Many hugs. < 3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dakota09 (Nov 17, 2010)

That's amazing- 38 Years old... She was very lucky to have you!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was very lucky to have someone who loved her as much as you did. You gave her a great life and she knew you loved her. ~Hugs~


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...RIP chesa!!!


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. You are smart and brave and showing how much you do love and care for your horses. The days ahead will be hard, it will take time to recover, you will be in our prayers still.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you everybody for your kind words! I really apreciate them! Here are some pictures of chesa awhile back. not the best quality but i will try to get more up soon.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Hunterjumper18 (Jun 24, 2007)

Here is a picture we found literally an hour after chesa got put to sleep. it made me feel alot better.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Aw, she was beautiful. It's nice that you can look back on the good memories. You did the best you could for her, and that is what matters most.


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

She is absolutley a beauty! She was lucky to have you.


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

You gave her lots of love and made lots of memories. Chesa was a lovely girl~I'm sorry for your loss.You made the right choice it sounds. *Hugs and prayers for you *


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

So pretty! I am sorry or your loss!


----------



## zaudika (Nov 7, 2010)

She's beautiful... 

So sorry for your loss. She'll meet you someday (hopefully in a long time for you!) .. on the other side.


----------

